# BxxxxY Kids



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Luckily Claire was outside puffing on the weed when she heard a loud bang. Looking around she found one of the RV side windows smashed!

We live next to the school - 27 children - and we now know that one of the children whom we have had problems with his brother threw a stone!

Called Police and waiting for someone to come round!

Looks like standard glass so will pop round local glazier and see if they can make one up.

For a quiet Wiltshire village we are not short of horrible nasty people.

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Chris

Sorry to hear that story mate, hope you can get that piece of glass without too much problem.


stew


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Little S*%&s!!

Sad to say Chris, the youth of today.....we have them in sleepy hollow too....thankfully not so close they can do any damage!

If you have any problems with replacing it, let me know.

Best regards
Linda


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

G2EWS,Really sorry to hear about your window.Unfortunately there are nasty people everywhere nowadays.I think damaging other peoples property is high on MY list of unwanted crimes..Sorry for the rant, just my views.All the best.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Some experiences I have had in villages you wouldn't believe, its not just in big towns and cities, hope it doesn't cost too much to put right.

One question I have for you Chris is, why you posted in American RVs rather than Motorhome ChitChat?

Ralph


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> Some experiences I have had in villages you wouldn't believe, its not just in big towns and cities, hope it doesn't cost too much to put right.
> 
> One question I have for you Chris is, why you posted in American RVs rather than Motorhome ChitChat?
> 
> Ralph


Probably force of habit when you own an RV ??


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

G2EWS
Sorry to hear you are having prob's wiv little ****s.
I am suprised that you say it is ordinary glass, I thought all vehicles had toughend safety glass in case of accidents. A bit of poly carb would be ok until you can get hold of glass and it is easily cut and fitted at home.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

When I posted, I was still a little angry! Understatement!

So just posted in the RV section.

The glass has shattered like an old windscreen, into a thousand pieces. I think that is toughened, but if memory serves correct, at a certain thickness all glass is toughened for windows in houses now! But I do stand to be corrected.

Don't think it will be too much of a problem to replace, will check in the morning.

And I am or should I say was, perhaps still am, very excited about picking up my new Discovery 3 TDV6 HSE, which has been delayed until Friday!

Police have phoned and are calling the Mother of two children who where witnesses and confirmed who did it! We shall see what happens next.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

G2EWS
If is in little diamonds then it's toughned and I am sure it can't be cut down your local glazing shop, I believe it's made to size then heat treated to make it toughend and it is costly.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Get your local glass merchants to cut you a piece of laminated to fit. Cheaper and more secure then toughened.

Dazzer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Chris
I suppose the police will be powerless if it is a kid........ Maybe they will have to wait until they are 18 and then try to do them for GBH whilst robbing an old person to buy their fix :roll: :roll: 
I really do know how frustrated you must be and I sympathise mate.....
Hope the outcome is OK and maybe the parents will be decent and pay your excess for you, if not I have both petrol and matches matey :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Best and quickest source for flat glass is RAC windsceens,mobile Plant division, there out all the time cutting and fitting flat glass for diggers etc
Geo


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Bring back the birch 8O


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Bring back the birch 8O


Or piece of 2x4 with a nail in it... 8O 8O 8O

Sorry to hear about your incident, hope it pans out ok. I trust your rv is single glazed then?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thanks all for your support.

Biggest problem is the guilty child is the younger Brother of one who accused me of trying to throttle him!

Long story but I agreed to have a meeting with the deranged Mother in the Police Station. The Police then understood what the problem was and the case had to be dropped. However, as a result and for the school I resigned from being a Governor.

Hence, in no way do I expect the parents to do anything honorable. This child is having problems at his school - not the one next to us - and may be expelled. His brother was expelled at the time of accusing me, his girlfriend who claimed to be a witness had an ASBO against her, and their mate who also claimed to be a witness had a restraining order against him!

Bizarre, but we live in a sleepy country village - honest!

With the new car arriving as well, I am going to put a couple of security cameras in. Have been looking at the wireless IP ones with their own IP address so can be viewed over the internet.

I will look at the laminated route today and let you know how I get on.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Bring back the birch 8O


and National Service


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

What a sad tale, sorry to hear of all your problems and hope you manage to get everything sorted out.

Very wise to up the security around your home though.

Suzanne


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

You horrible lot.

All these boys need is love and attention. I suggest we all chip in £100 each and send the whole family to The Indian Ocean for a month to chill out.

I then suggest we ban anything to do with education at the school for 6 months so the whole school can concentrate on the welfare of these two.

Of course a much quicker and cheaper way for the country would be using Pusser' birch in front of the whole school assembly (if there is time after the Muslim prayers) and then ship them off to 2 Kias national service but hey why go the sensible route.

Jessica learnt from the age of 6 months when her dad was not happy with her and she sobs when I tell her off (please keep this to yourselves in case Social Services become concerned). This only accounts for about 1% of her life. The other 99% is filled with love and her parent's attention.

I have a friend Chris who has set up the internet security system you refer to. His mobile phone alerts him in case of attack. If you want I can put you in touch with him. In fact you have met him, I refer to Peter who you met at the photography rally.

stew

ps see Zaskar's thread here
about RV glazing


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hmm,

The birch eh! I had my trousers taken down at school and given the cane in front of everyone! I did not do it of course! But whatever it was I never did not do it again!!

Spoke to Dudleys who inform me the cost of a replacement would be in the region of £120. However, that's the easy bit. The frame would have to come out and then be split. Total time would be in the region of 2 - 3 hours!

Just contacted insurance and we have glass cover and they use RAC! So waiting to hear back.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well on the positive side, the stone hit the window and not the side of the van, I suspect that would have been worse.

I note also that you say two kids were witnesses and helped you. Good to know that they are not all bad.

I hope you get things sorted out for your own peace of mind.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Chris
Have just read through your posts and can really understand how angry you must be. We also live in a 'village' and in particular a small road where the residents are mostly retired now. When we moved here over 20 years ago there were quite a few families and never any really serious problems. The oldun's then loved to see new families move in - now we dread it.

We have 2 houses where the kids/parents are a nightmare. So far no damage caused but they play any ball games they want in the street despite having gardens over 150 ft in depth and a park 2 mins walk away. They scream hysterically all the time - it seems the only way they know how to communicate and we have no peace at all when they are around. With doors/windows shut and TV or radio on you can still hear them, so we are moving. Their immediate elderly neighbours are too intimidated by the kids and parents to complain.

We don't know where to move to yet as it seems this is 'normal' behaviour now everywhere and accepted by the parents. I don't understand why they have to scream all the time. You can't even sit in your garden on a nice day so I am looking for a place with about an acre of land around me  

Right now, Ireland is looking very tempting.

Sorry for the rant also. but just wanted to say I know how you must be feeling.

Maura


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Maybe the parents of this Brat should be made to pay for the damage he has done, as he did purposly mean to break your window. 
I was sitting in my front room watching tv on Christmas Eve (years ago) when someone broke my window (the glass just missed me,) luckily at that time we had georgian windows in so it was only a small pane, the Police caught him, and it turned out to be our paper boy, who was 16 and very drunk, his friends had propped him up against our wall and he says he broke the window accidentaly whilst feeling his way along, well to save him a criminal record we said if he appologised and paid for the window we wouldnt take it any further, he did and we had no further trouble. Nowadays the kids/teenagers have no respect for the law, when I was their age I was scared of the Police but even more scared of my Dad, because if I had done what this brat has done he would have given me a good hiding and dragged me round to apologise, and made me work to pay for the damage, He was still the best Dad I could have wished for.
I hope you get it sorted out soon, in your favour of course, and the Brat gets what he deserves

Anne


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Maura,

I can sympathise with you. We do not have these sort of problems.

It really is a sleepy village and in general with nice people. This family actually live in the next village but the children, including the older ones play in the school field.

What is bizarre about the whole series of events is how these foolish people shoot themselves in the foot.

As a governor and local business man I have been fighting hard to keep the school open. It will however eventually close, with 27 children it is not financially viable. So my campaign was to make sure the field stayed as a village amenity.

By the very fact that I have resigned as a governor there is one less vigilant person fighting to make this happen. So my main concern is now aimed towards buying a strip of the field for my use in the event that it should go to a housing development.

In an up market village we will then not have a play area for our children, whom will have to play in the side street and yes I did mean street as there is only one!

Regards

Chris


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If it was from a school whre was the Bl***y teacher or playground supervisor?


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

*CCTV*

Sorry to hear of all the strife with wee sh"ts, had similar problems some time ago, since have moved to be surrounded by fields (bliss).I can recommend DST-CCTV of Shaldon Devon for cameras and kit sorted my probs.Good luck.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Good luck chris.I watch over my van like a mother hen.(Bit scary really). Anyway hope it turns out alright for you.


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Title says it all for me!

Re the window though, have a good look re the need to remove the frame. I know our RV's old but the Americans seem to have a strong 'if it 'aint broke don't fix it attitude' and having just had one of our larger ones in pieces due to leaking I discovered the spliting the frame is just to get the glass out easily and for fitting it needs to be assembled. Basically the glass sits in the hole and a rubber filler then pushes in and holds the glass.



Si


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Si,

I will leave it to the experts now I have contacted the insurance company.

Hi Bigfoot, 

It was in the evening so no teachers. It is keeping the field open in the evenings that I have been fighting for!

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Pablo,

Thanks for the advice on DST-CCTV. I have been in touch and can get a four infra red camera system, going into a DV recorder - which I will put in the loft - , which is then CAT 5 connected to a computer. The computer will allow play back - rather than going to a tv - and can be accessed via the internet.

Total cost about £475 plus VAT.

Seems a good set up and allows me to look from each corner of the house.

I have searched just about every IP wireless system and they all appear to be either cheap and tacky and only work indoors or very expensive. Even people like Maplin sell them, but to get a four camera set up would cost similar and not necessarily work outside!

Waiting for quote and datasheet to arrive.

Kirstine said she remembered a nice man who had problems with his RV, Must have been you Pablo!

With regards to the insurance, I have had a call from the RAC whom Norwich Union use and they are talking to Chris at Dudleys regarding getting the proper glass. I have asked them to put a temporary solution in if they have to get the glass from US.

More to follow!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

artona said:


> Jessica learnt from the age of 6 months when her dad was not happy with her and she sobs when I tell her off (please keep this to yourselves in case Social Services become concerned). This only accounts for about 1% of her life. The other 99% is filled with love and her parent's attention.


The 1% is in some ways the real test of love - ie we love our kids enough to discipline and correct them when they go astray (whatever that form of discipline is). Done correctly and combined with the 99% you have a happy and healthy kid. And lets face it - bringing kids up isn't easy!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ivys,

How true! And no one teaches us how to do it. The nearest I got was studying child psychology.

Still bringing up 30 year old (almost) Daughter, 27 and 23 year old Sons and a 9 year old Daughter.

Seem to have done an OK job, they all still love me! I think!! My boys have moved down from St Helens to live near me and the younger son one works for me!

Regards

Chris


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi G2EWS, glad to be of service, I have a similar system (4 cameras, DV recorder) and have found it trouble free for the last 2 years.No t"wasn"t me with rv/kid trouble , just bad nieghbour trouble! The system is really easy to settup so deffinately a DIY. Good luck. Pablo


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

See this link for online cams (live demo):

http://www.bwired.nl/

It shows some realtime cams. I don't know how their products or pricing compares with others, but to see the concept in action is nice.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well after all this time, the RAC via insurance company managed to get the window and replaced it last week. However, the chap replacing it managed to cut the new window awning which Linda supplied and I fitted recently!

New one being ordered via Linda by the RAC, so should not take so long this time!

Chris


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

Hi Chris, I know just how you feel I had a simular experience a few years back with a touring caravan I had. The local school kids decided to use it as target practice one lunch time they managed to break the large rear window and three windows on the sides. I found out who a few of them were and informed the police, (these lads weren't kids but big 15 year olds), anyway the cops did nothing except talk to them. Anyway I am writing about your window problem. I had an old Dodge dayvan and decided to renew the windscreens (split screen) so I rang the local Plant glazing services, they came to my house ,measured the window ,cut the glass ther and then and replaced both my windscreens with the correct glass within hours. (good price as well if I remember correctly). They are in Doncaster, South yorkshire but they may know of a company local to yourself, their number is 01302 771603, mobile 07779096592. hope this helps Mick.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Mick,

Thanks for that, unfortunately the Winnebago has a number of differences to normal glass, for that matter most RV's do!

You have to get the right colour - otherwise it looks daft - the right thickness - otherwise it leaks and of course it needs to be toughened.

Even both sides, which look the same are marginally different. The good thing is it was replaced under warranty so only an excess for me to pay!

I did replace one of the door mirrors as you suggested by going to a local glazier, cost me £5 for a pair instead of the imported price of something like £100 if my memory serves me right.

Regards

Chris


----------

